# Replacing the steam wand on a Gaggia Color or Panarello Latte Art



## mayorcesar (Mar 10, 2019)

I've read that it's quite simple to replace the steam wand on a Gaggia Classic with a Silvia v1 steam wand. Now I know that the Gaggia Color and the Gaggia Classic are quite similar and I have read cases online of people having done this on a Color. I just don't know how to go about it.

Otherwise does anyone know where I can order Gaggia's Panarello Latte Art that is available on the US website of Gaggia: https://www.gaggia-usa.com/collections/parts/products/gaggia-latte-art-pannarello-wand


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

For the V1/2 Silvia wand it's just unbolting the old wand, swapping the nuts over on the new wand (or buy a pre modified one) & bolting the new one on. The new o-ring can be a little tight & make sure you get the old one out.


----------



## mayorcesar (Mar 10, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> For the V1/2 Silvia wand it's just unbolting the old wand, swapping the nuts over on the new wand (or buy a pre modified one) & bolting the new one on. The new o-ring can be a little tight & make sure you get the old one out.


The thing is the Gaggia Color isn't like the Classic. I can't just unbolt the existing wand because it's in the casing. I'm not against opening it up. Just having some instructions to help would be good.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mayorcesar said:


> The thing is the Gaggia Color isn't like the Classic. I can't just unbolt the existing wand because it's in the casing. I'm not against opening it up. Just having some instructions to help would be good.


Ah looking at this parts diagram your steam wand is on a ball joint (like the 2015 classic which has alot more in common with the Pure than precious classics) which changes things somewhat as it wouldn't be a straight swap. You may find it easier to fit a V3+ silvia wand which is better than the V1/2 but either way you're looking at going inside the machine to do it.


----------



## mayorcesar (Mar 10, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Ah looking at this parts diagram your steam wand is on a ball joint (like the 2015 classic which has alot more in common with the Pure than precious classics) which changes things somewhat as it wouldn't be a straight swap. You may find it easier to fit a V3+ silvia wand which is better than the V1/2 but either way you're looking at going inside the machine to do it.


Thanks for that. I think it shouldn't be too difficult but I'll hold off for now.


----------

